
Project OSRM – Open Source Routing Machine - jonbaer
http://project-osrm.org/
======
Nelkins
Anybody have any idea of how this compares with Valhalla?

[https://github.com/valhalla/valhalla](https://github.com/valhalla/valhalla)

[https://mapzen.com/blog/valhalla-intro/](https://mapzen.com/blog/valhalla-
intro/)

------
julienfr112
Great projet guy's !

I build that on top of your engine : [https://boumbo.fr](https://boumbo.fr)

